# Transportation AM, Spiral Curves



## jrs (Mar 30, 2009)

Does anyone know whether or not spiral curves covered in the morning section? Thanks!


----------



## EnvEngineer (Mar 30, 2009)

NCEES does not list spiral curves on the outline so I would not expect to see them, not sure if you have this but if you are not following this as a study guide you may be covering too much material, use the link below.

NCEES Exam Outline


----------



## jrs (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm going to assume we only need to know parabolic vertical and circular horizontal. If anyone knows better, let me know!


----------



## mattsffrd (Apr 9, 2009)

they might qualify as "horizontal curves" but i'm not sure. it cant hurt to go over them in the CERM and do a practice problem or two, they're not all that complicated to do.


----------

